# Bayer aspirin bottle



## bottlerocket (Sep 17, 2013)

Can anyone assist me as to how old this bottle is.
 The Bayer CO INC is embossed on each side and has a screw type lid.
 Thank You


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 17, 2013)

Not very. 

 1950s-70s.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok thank you.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 17, 2013)

When I saw the picture I thought, "I remember taking aspirin out of a bottle like that."  Y'all make me feel old.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 17, 2013)

You aren't the only one............[]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is one a dug. Hope this makes you feel younger. I think it's around 1900 to 1920. Has screw top but ground finish.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lip


----------

